# تحويل الاحداثيات من جهاز التوتل ستيشن الى خارطه وبالعكس



## سولارلونر (5 يونيو 2008)

كيف يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات التي اخذت بجهاز التوتل ستيشن الى خارطه وذلك بعد تحويلها الى الكمبيوتر وبصيغه ملف txt كيف استطيع تحويل هذا الملف الى برنامج اوتوكاد او اي برنامج يقوم برسم الاحداثيات التي اخذت بالجهاز الى خارطه ؟وكيف بالمكاني القيام بعكس العمليه اي تحويل خارطه الى الجهاز لاقوم بتسقيطها ع الارض ؟


تنويه
تم تثبيت الموضوع لفترة لما فيه من فائدة
شكرا لكم من ساهم
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 يونيو 2008)

انا عاوز اعرف كيف تتحول من الجهاز ل Txt 
اما سؤالك فحسب الجهاز عنده برنامج تعريف وبرنامج زى الموبايل تماما بس رد على سؤالى


----------



## أبوإلياس (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن تدخل النقط من الملف txt إللي auto cad لو عندك الإحداثيات في ملف ال txt حط كلمة point في قول كل سطر وبعدها مساف وبعدها الإحداثيات وفي آخر السطر مسافه 
زي كدا 

point 99.4115,103.5359 
point 102.1486,105.805 
point 101.9449,105.7695 
point 100.2099,104.2475 
point 99.4115,103.5359 
point 97.227,101.5818 
point 99.2018,99.334 
point 99.9863,98.4513 
point 102.8584,100.9789 
point 104.7434,102.9388 
point 103.3367,104.4873 
point 100,100 
point 100,102.918 

ال
مهم يكون ال الشرق الأول وبعد كدا الشمال زي ترتيب الأوتو كدا د وبعدها خد الصف كله 
copy وبعدها إنسخه في الأوتو كاد في كتترسم كلها مره واحده


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يونيو 2008)

بواسطه برنامج السيرفر او برنامج اللند او السيرف كاد


----------



## سولارلونر (6 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لابو الياس لكم اطلب منك شرح بالتفصيل رجائا الاحداثيات التي اخذتها ترتبت بالصورة الاتيه 
name ground northing ground easting elivation code note
فهل اعدل كل نقطه 
وهل لك ان توضح كيف الصق المعلوماتفي اوتواكاد ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل ؟
وكيف بالامكان اخذ خارطه من اوتوكاد وانقلها الى الجهاز؟
كما احب اسال الاخ فواد عن البرامج التي ذكرها كيف انقل البيانات لها وعن برنامج سرف كاد كيف استخدمه موهل يوجد شرح عليه كما كيف استورد البيانات الى الاند علما ان برنامج الاند لم يتنصب عندي ؟
اما الاخ مصعب فاقول ان البرنامج الذي حولت البيانات به الى ملف txt هو مع الجهاز واسمه top link .


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (7 يونيو 2008)

عن طريق برنامج top link يمكن التحويل لاتوكاد


----------



## سولارلونر (7 يونيو 2008)

سيف يتم ذلك هل لك ان تخبرنا يا مهندس دعم فني ونكون شاكرين


----------



## سولارلونر (7 يونيو 2008)

كيف يتم ذلك يا اخ مهندس دعم فني


----------



## مهندس بغداد (8 يونيو 2008)

البيانات التى حصلت عليها من جهاز المحطة المتكاملة Total Station 
يمكن ترتيبها بواسطة برنامج الاكسل وبعد ذلك ترسم دفعة واحدة ببرامج الكاد
وحمل الشرح من الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53107.html


واذا اردت استخلاص الاحداثيات من ملف اوتوكاد وخزنها في جدول فزر الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54083.html


----------



## الشويرف (8 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## سولارلونر (8 يونيو 2008)

لشكر الجزيل لمهندس بغداد الحبيبه يا اخي داسما تحرجنا بمعلوماتك ولا نعلم كيف نرد لك الجميل ؟
اذا لايوجد ازعاج لكن الرابط الذي اضفته لايعمل لا اعرف لماذا ؟ عندالنقر عليه تضهر صفحه تخبرني اذهب للصفحه الرئيسيه للمنتدى وقداعدت المحاوله اكثرمن مره؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يمكنك تحويل ما قمت برفعه بالمحطة الكاملة (إذا كنت قد رفعته بالأكواد) إلى خريطة بواسطة برنامج: 
AutoSurveyPlus 2.0
وهذا وصف سريع له:
** برنامج يستخدم الأوتوكاد فى رسم الخرائط المساحية المرفوعة بالأكواد بطريقة آلية مع إعطاء كل نقطة وكل خط الشكل واللون والحجم المحدد له فى مكتبة الأكواد. *
** إمكانية إنشـاء عدد لا نهائى من ملفات مكتبات الأكواد بحيث لا يزيد عدد الأكواد فى الملف الواحد عن 16 كود.*
** معالجة ملف الأرصاد الواحد بأى عدد من مكتبات الأكواد.*
** إمكانية معاجة ملفات أرصاد من انواع **Format** مختلفة *
*1- **SDR Format*
*2-Text File **Comma Delimited*
*3 Text File **Space Delimited*
*4 Text File **Semicolon Delimited *

**** وضع كل كود وكل **Annotation** فى **Layer** منفصلة وإصدار تقرير مفصل عن عملية المعالجة . *
** تمييز الـ **Layers **عن طريق **Layer Prefix** يوضح يوم العمل أو فريق العمل أو منطقة العمل أو أى بيان توضيحى آخر*

إقرأ كتيب شرحه فى ملف البى دى إف المرفق


مشاهدة المرفق AutoSurveyPlus Manual.pdf

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد رواقه (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين:73:


----------



## سولارلونر (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ احمد المبرمج لكن ماهو قصدك بالاكواد؟ 
والكتيب الذي اضفته عندما انزله من النت ينزل بامتداد php (ملف اتاجمنت ) ولا اعرف كيف افتحه هل لك ان تمزله مره اخرى او تعطيني اميلك لمراسلتك اذا لايوجد بها احراج؟
كما احب ان اقول لمهندس بغداد ان اللنكات التي اضفتها مع الشرح لم تفتح عندي ؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل سولارلونر 
كل أجهزة التوتال ستيشن تسجل بيانات كل نقطة تقوم برفعها أى:
رقم النقطة - إحداثى الشرقيات - إحداثى الشماليات - منسوب النقطة - كود النقطة
وكود النقطة :
هو مجموعة من الحروف أو الأرقام أو تشكيلة من كل منهما ويستخدم للتفرقة بين
المعالم Features المختلفة المرفوعه مثلا:
الكود BLD أستخدمه عند رفع مبنى (لأنه إختصار كلمة Building أى مبنى)
الكود KRB أستخدمه عند رفع رصيف (لأنه إختصار كلمة Kerb أى حد رصيف)
الكود LP أستخدمه عند رفع عامود إنارة (لأنه إختصار Lamp Post)
وهكذا...
لكن مع الأسف غالب من يستخدمون التوتال ستيشن لا يرفعون بالأكواد , مع أن الرفع بالأكواد 
يتيح الرسم الأوتوماتيكى للخرائط المرفوعة وذلك بواسطة البرامج المتخصصة ولكن ما يحدث
فى الواقع يمكن تلخيصه والحل فى النقاط التالية:
1- إعتاد كثير من العاملين فى مجال المساحة أن يرفعوا المعالم فى الطبيعة بواسطة المحطة المساحية الكاملة Totalstation على النحو التالى:
1- 1 يقوم المساح مع مساعده بعملية الرفع المساحى بدون أكواد , أى يرفع كل المعالم على هيئة نقاط لها كود واحد ثابت او بدون أكواد على الإطلاق.
1-2 يقوم مساعد آخر للمساح برسم كروكيات للمنطقة التى يتم رفعها مساحياً.
1-3 فى المكتب يقوم المساح (بعد تنزيل الأرصاد من المحطة المساحية) بتوصيل النقاط بعضها ببعض على برنامج الأوتوكاد مسترشدا بالكروكيات التى رسمها مساعده الثانى وفى أحيان كثيرة 
يستعين بمساعده الثانى نفسه أثناء عملية التوصيل للإجابة على بعض الأسئلة والإستفسارات.

2- ولا يخفى على أحد ما فى هذه الطريقة من إستهلاك للوقت والعمالة سواء فى موقع العمل فى الطبيعة أو فى المكتب:
2-1 فلو قام المساح برفع كل المعالم فى الطبيعة بالأكواد , لما إحتاج للمساعد الثانى الذى يرسم الكروكى.
2-2 ولو إستخدم المساح إحدى البرامج المتخصصة كبرنامج AutoSurveyPlus 2.0 أو أى برنامج آخر لرسم الأرصاد أوتوماتيكيا لما إحتاج إلى توصيل النقاط يدوياً (مع إحتمال الخطأ فهو يسترشد بكروكى لم يرسمه بنفسه بل رسمه مساعده) ولما إحتاج للمساعد أثناء الأعمال المكتبية فهذا وقت عمل إضافى له.
3- فالبرنامج كما سبق وشرحت:
3-1يوصل النقاط ذات الكود الواحد بعضها ببعض (مع مراعاة نقطة بداية كل خط جديد).
3-2 يرسم على كل نقطة الرمز Symbol الخاص بها سواء كانت عامود إنارة - شجرة - محبس مياه – نقطة GPS .... إلى آخره من الرموز.
3-3 يرسم كل خط من الخطوط حسب نوع الخط Linetype المحدد للكود سواء كان مشرطاً Dashed أم منقطاً Doted أم شرطة نقطة Dash-Dot أم غيره من أنواع الخطوط.

3-4 كل من الرموز Symbols والخطوط تأخذ اللون المحدد لها لترسم به وكما سنعرف لاحقاً أن الرموز Symbols وأنواع الخطوط Linetypes وألوانها وأحجامها يتم تحديده فى ملف مكتبة الأكواد الذى يستطيع المستخدم أن يعدل فيه بمنتهى السهولة والسرعة.
وفى الصورة التالية الجزء الخاص بأكواد المعالم Features التى ترسم كنقاط مثل نقطة ترافيرس أو GPS أو شجرة أو محبس مياه ... إلخ (هذا الجزءمن ملف الأكواد STD_Codes.txt الخاص ببرنامج AutoSurveyPlus 2.0 ) 










وهذا هو الجزء الخاص بأكواد المعالم Features التى ترسم كخطوط مثل مبنى - رصيف - حد أرض - ماسورة مياه - كابل كهرباء ... إلخ







والرفع بالأكواد سهل جدا - دعنا نشرحه بسهولة كالآتى:

1- كل محطة مساحية فيها خاصية تعريف الأكواد وتخزينها , والأكواد هى كلمات (أو حروف) مختصرة للمعالم يتم إستخدامها أثناء الرفع وتتغير بتغير المعلم Feature المرفوع ويجب أن تكون 
الأكواد المستخدمة فى الرفع فى الطبيعة بواسطة المحطة المساحية Totalstation هى نفسها الأكواد 
الموجودة فى ملف مكتبة الأكواد الذى يستخدمه البرنامج فى المعالجة.

2- إذا كان المساح يقوم برفع مبنى مثلاً , فإنه يستدعى كوده من ذاكرة المحطة المساحية الكاملة 
وليكن BLD ثم يأخذ أول رصدة وبعدها لن يحتاج إلى إستدعاء هذا الكود مرة أخرى بل سيظل
ثابتاً وكل ما ينبغى عليه أن يفعله هو أن يأخذ الأرصاد الواحدة تلو الأخرى كما تعود , فإذا ما أراد
أن يرفع معلم Feature آخر غير المبنى وليكن رصيف فإنه يستدعى كوده من ذاكرة المحطة المساحية وليكن كود الرصيف هو KRB وهكذا يرفع الرصيف وكذلك المعالم الأخرى بنفس الطريقة , كل ما يحتاج إليه هو إستدعاء الكود الجديد مرة واحدة فقط عند تغير المعلم Feature المرفوع وأن يتخيل أن العاكس Prism الذى يمسكه المساعد كأنه القلم الذى يرسم به على شاشة الأوتوكاد فبنفس ترتيب الرفع سيكون ترتيب الرسم على الأوتوكاد عند المعالجة بالبرنامج.

ملاحظة هامة جدا:
عند البدء فى رفع خط جديد من أى كود يجب أن نضع بعد كود المعلم Feature الحرف S الذى يعنى Start أى بداية خط جديد فمثلاً عند رفع أول نقطة فى أول خط من المبنى يكون الكود هو BLD S وفى بقية نقاط الخط يكون الكود BLD فقط حتى إذا بدأت خط جديد آخر (سواء من نفس الكود أو من كود جديد) فإنك تضع حرف الـ S بجوار الكود ويفصله عنه مسافة واحدة 

إنظر الصورة التالية:






من يسار الصورة يبدو كود المبنى BLD فى بداية الرفع مقترناً بالبادئة S هكذا BLD S ثم إستمر فى بقية النقط BLD فقط .
بينما كود الرصيف KRB قد بدأ من اليسار أيضا من أول نقطة KRB S ثم سار خمسة نقاط 
وبدء خط جديد من النقطة الخامسة أيضا فكانت هى نفسها نهاية للخط الأول بكود KRB ثم أصبحت بداية لخط جديد فأخذت الكود KRB S فى بداية الخط ثم الكود KRB فى بقية الخط.
فإذا مانسى المساح وضع البادئة S فسوف تتصل الخطوط المختلفة ببعضها البعض على نحو شبه عشوائى يجعلها تحتاج المزيد من أعمال التحرير Editing كما هو موضح فى الشكل التالى .






طبعا يمكنك إظهار أو إخفاء الأكواد من الرسمة كما تشاء

وهذا هو رابط تحميل ملف كتيب شرح البرنامج وهو من النوع بى دى إف
إدخل على الصفحة وإضغط زر Download Now الملف حجمه 595 كيلوبايت
إذا بدأ التحميل تلقائى - ألغه Cancel وإضغط زر Download Now 
وذلك لمشكلة فى الموقع تجعله ينزل تلقائى ملف أخر حجمه 3.2 كيلو - لا أدرى لماذا:
http://www.4shared.com/file/51011641/2d574050/AutoSurveyPlus_Manual.html

وهذا هو رابط ملف فيديو لشرح البرنامج وهو مضغوط بالـ Win Rar ومعمول على هيئة ذاتية
الفك Auto Extract وذلك حتى يستطيع فكه من ليس عنده الـ Win Rar`
لذا ستجده ملف تنفيذى exe وحجمه حوااى 23 ميجابايت
http://www.4shared.com/file/48668820/46d7cf80/AutoSurveyPlus.html


وهذه صورة للبرنامج:








وهذه صورة لخريطة رسمها على الأوتوكاد أوتوماتيكيا من ملف رفع بالأكواد







فى حالة أى إستفسار أو لم تستطع تنزيل الملفات فهذا بريدى فراسلنى
XXXXXXXXXXXX


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سيد9000 (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للك اخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يونيو 2008)

ولك أيضا جزيل الشكر 000


----------



## tahazzam (15 يونيو 2008)

الاخ احمد المبرمج الف شكر على شرحك الوافى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يونيو 2008)

الأخ tahazzam ولك أيضا كثير الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يسعدنى تلقى أى ملاحظات من الزملاء الأفاضل فهى حنما مفيدة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم أسمع من الزميل سولارلونر منذ سأل عن الرفع بالأكواد - لعل المانع خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## tahazzam (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بصراحة شرح مفيد جدا ومهم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحبم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزانا وإياك أخى tahazzam


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحبم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أطمع ألا تبخلوا على بتعليقاتكم وملاحظاتكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سبحا ن الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يونيو 2008)

سبحا ن الله


----------



## سولارلونر (29 يونيو 2008)

بعد الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد المبرمج ع المعلومات القيمه والسؤال لكن الذي منعني من الاجابه هو عدم توفرالكهرباء عذرا اذا طال غيابي انا شاكره لك لهذا الشرح للاكواد لكن مع الاسف لاتضهر لدي الصور وتعذر علي تحميل الملفات ساكون شاكره اذا اضفتهم مره اخرى وانا شاكره تعبك مقدما.


----------



## سولارلونر (29 يونيو 2008)

*بعدالشكر*



مهندس بغداد قال:


> البيانات التى حصلت عليها من جهاز المحطة المتكاملة Total Station
> يمكن ترتيبها بواسطة برنامج الاكسل وبعد ذلك ترسم دفعة واحدة ببرامج الكاد
> وحمل الشرح من الرابط التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53107.html
> ...


 
احب ان اشكر مهندس بغداد الحبيبه واقول شكرا ع البرنامج في الرابط الاول لكن استخلاص الاحداثيات من الاكسل في الرابط الثاني اضفت ملفات مرفقه ولم استطع فتحها فهل لك ان تحولها الى امتداد pdf وتنزلها ع رابط اخر ساكون شاكره فضلك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميلة سولارلونر

الصور لم تكن ظاهرة الأمس فقط بسبب تحديث فى السيرفر الذى يستضيف الصور
ولكنها اليوم ظاهرة وشاهدتها بنفسى فى هذا الموضوع

اما عن تحميل الملفات 

فيرجى الرجوع لمشاركاتى الأولى فى هذا الموضوع
المشاركات أرقام 12 و 15 

وانا جربت روابط تنزيل الملفات ولا تزال تعمل حتى اليوم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى المهاجر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل بن جدو

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (10 يوليو 2008)

صديقى افضل برنامج Rapiddxf 4.0 Delicad.com


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مجدى

لكن هل هذا البرنامج يرسم ويوصل بالأكواد ؟ 
وهل يعطى كل كود خط لون وشكل خط مختلف Linetype ؟
وهل يعطى كل نقطة Symbol مختلف ويتحكم فى Size ال Symbol 

جزاك الله خيرا مقدما وياريت تقول لى كيف أحصل عليه إن كان هذا ممكنا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مجدى

أطمع ألا تتأخر فى الرد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عزة الدوري (13 يوليو 2008)

اخوان الصور في هذا الرابط لا تظهر عندي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54083.html


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجع فى ذلك إلى إدارة المنتدى
فقد كان مركز التحميل معطلا لفترة ثم عاد

ربما فقدت بعض الملفات ومنها هذه الصور

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سولارلونر (13 يوليو 2008)

مجدى فتحى حسن قال:


> صديقى افضل برنامج Rapiddxf 4.0 Delicad.com


 ما هو هذا البرنامج؟ وكيف لي ان استعمله ؟ وهل هناك طريقه لتحميله؟


----------



## عزة الدوري (14 يوليو 2008)

الاخ احمد المبرمج
اشكرك على الاجابة ولكن هل لك ان تدلني كيف اظهر هذه الصور وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لهذا الموضوع والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إذا كانت هذه الصور قد فقدت من مركز تحميل الصور بالمنتدى فلا يمكن أن تظهرها بأى وسيلة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (21 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

اشكرك ياابو حميد على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الدقى (21 يوليو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ محمد سند البندارى

الاخ الدقى 

جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## علاء الملوانى (29 يوليو 2008)

بدون عناء يمكن ادخال البيانات من الجهاز الى الكمبيوتر عن طريق الكابل القياسى الموجود مع الجهاز Rs 232c ألى برنامج المعالجة الخاص بنوع الجهاز الذى يمكن الحصول عليه من الموقع الرسمى للجهاز


----------



## المساح10 (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخ احمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالرقم من اننى مشترك قديم بالموقع لكن لم اطلع على هذه المشاركة من قبل مع العلم باننى مساح اعمل على برامج كثيرة فى اعمال المساحة ولكن هذا البرنامج يعتبر جيد جدا جدا .
لك الشكر الجزيل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المساح 10

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ميم سين (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا للاخ مهندس بغداد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## نون محمود (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل نون محمود
جزاك الله ألف ألف خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود سماعيل (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهدي الشحب (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الحهد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ محمود إسماعيل
الأخ مهدى الشحب

جزاكما الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صلاح الليبي (6 أغسطس 2008)

نريد معلومات اكثر اخي الفاظل احمد المبرمج عن تحويل الاحداثيات من التوتال ستيشن الى الخر يطة جزاك اللة احسن الجزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل صلاح الليبى 

يمكنك تنزيل كتيب شرح البرنامج وقراءته فقد يكون به ماتبحث عنه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ملك اليل (8 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تشرحولي كيف يتم عمليت تحويل من توتل ستيشن الى الكمبيوتر والعكس صحيح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يتم التحويل من التوتال ستيشن إلى الكمبيوتر عن طريق كابال نقل البيانات Data Cable 
وذلك بواسطة أحد برامج توصيل التوتال ستيشن بالكمبيوتر مثل Wincomms أو Prolink أو غيرهم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (8 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على هالمجهود وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك يا أخ حاتم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## سهم الشرق (9 أغسطس 2008)

يا سلام عليك يا باشمهندس ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل سهم الشرق
أكرمنا واكرمك الله ووفقنا وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهدي الشحب (12 أغسطس 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مهدى الشحب

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## المسااح (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المسااح
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالد دحدوح (14 أغسطس 2008)

الهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

عليه أفضل صلاة وأزكى سلام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ساره المهندسه (16 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافبه احمد على الشرح المميز بس عندي ملاحظه انو في العلم فيه تطور يعني في برنامج اسمو سفل كاد civilcad بعتئد انو بريح من الغلبه هاد كتير بتنزل ليه الاحداثيات من جهاز التوتل استيشن الي بكون مربوط بفيشه مع البرنامج وبعمل الخاطره المطلوبه بدقه ويتتم توصيل النقط مع بعهضا ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة سارة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم ونتمنى ان نستفيد من ما تقدمه مع العلم بانني مبتديء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل عبد الحفيظ محمد 

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمداحمدغنوم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*كيف نقل الاحداثيات منالجهاز الى الخارطة وبالعكس*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله 


انامشترك جديد في هذاالمنتدىواشكرالقائمين عليه للمعلومات القيمة التىيبدونها.
واود تفاصيل اكثر لوسمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمداحمدغنوم (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله 


انامشترك جديد في هذاالمنتدىواشكرالقائمين عليه للمعلومات القيمة التىيبدونها.
واود تفاصيل اكثر لوسمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد أحمد غنوم
مشكور لمرورك على الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## م وائل حسنى (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى واكثر الله من امثالك
تمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتقدم
اخوك وائل


----------



## م وائل حسنى (22 أغسطس 2008)

اقصد المهندس احمد المبرمج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم المهندس وائل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## زاكروس (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سولارلونر (29 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوكم لحد الان لم نصل للحل؟
بعد السلام والشكر الجزيل للاخوه الكرام لمرورهم او مشاركتهم بالموضوع لكن مع الاسف المشكله التي طرحتها مازالت قائمه وانا ارجو من الجميع المساعده.
لاني ومع الاسف لم اتمكن من الحصول ع برنامجauto survey الذي هو كما عرفت يسهل الرسم بالاوتوكادبعد استخدام التوتل ستيشن ورفع المعالم باستخدام الاكوادارجوكم ساعدوني؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميلة الفاضلة سولارلونر
للحصول على برنامج AutoSurveyPlus يرجى قراءة كتيب شرح البرنامج الصفحة 14 و 15 
وكتيب شرح البرنامج موجود فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51011641/2d574050/AutoSurveyPlus_Manual.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## التلاوى (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الهامه


----------



## حسن ابوفريوة (29 أغسطس 2008)

اختبار مقاومة الخرسانة للضغط (Compressive Strength) 

- الغرض من التجربة:- 
معرفة مدى تحمل الخرسانة لقوى الضغط المطبقة عليه, ويتم إجراء تجربة واحدة لكل
( 100 متر مكعب) من الخرسانة .

- الأدوات المستخدمة:-
1- قالب مكعب معدني قياس ( 20cm x20cm x20cm ).
2- قضيب معدني بطول (50-60cm) وقطره (16mm) .
3- يجب أن تكون قوالب المكعبات نظيفة تماماً ويفضل طلائها بطبقة رقيقة من الزيت وذلك لمنع التصاقها بالخرسانة ولسهولة فك القوالب في اليوم التالي.

- طريقة الاختبار:-
1- تؤخذ العينة من الخرسانة الحديثة الخلط في الموقع ونقوم بملأ عدد (6) قوالب مكعبات بالخرسانة
بحيث تملأ علي (3) طبقات ثم تدمك كل طبقـة علي حـدة بواسطـة قضيب الدمـك بعدد (25) مرة
لكل طبقة بحيث توزع عدد الضربات بانتظام علي سطح الخرسانة وبعد الانتهاء من دمـك الطبقـة
العلوية يسوي سطحها مع سطح القالب بواسطة المسطرين , ويتم كتابة البيانات اللازمة علي المكعب
الخرساني ويؤرخ على وجهها العلوي تاريخ الصب وعيار الخرسانة ( نوعها ) . 

2- تحفظ القوالب المملوءة بالخرسانة بعيداً عن أشعة الشمس وعن أي اهتزاز وذلك لمدة (24) ساعة.

3- تحفظ المكعبات في الموقع في مكان بعيد عن الاهتزازات وتغطي لمدة (24days) ثم تفك من القوالب
وترقم وتغمر في الماء ثم تختبر العينات ثلاثة منها بعد (7days) والثلاثة الأخرى بعد ( 28days) 
وذلك باختبار أحمال الضغط بعد إخراجها مباشرة من الماء وهي مازالت رطبة.

4- تجري اختبارات علي الموقع أثناء التنفيذ للتأكد من أن خواص الخرسانة تتفق مع تلك التي حددت 
لها, ويجب اختبار (6) قوالب لكل منشأ أو لكل يوم صب أو لكل (100m3) من الخرسانة في المنشأ
ويجب ألا تقل مقاومة القوالب في الضغط عن المقاومة المميزة المحددة للتصميم.

يتم كسر المكعبات الخرسانية عادة بعمر(7days) و(28days) لمعرفة مقاومة الخرسانة في كل عمر, بحيث توضع المكعبات بين سطحي آلة الضغط وتطبق عليها حمولة منتظمة, ثم نقوم بحساب جهد الكسر(F) من خلال المعادلة التالية :-

F = P/ A


F = هو جهد الكسر ووحدته (kg /cm2)

P = هو حمل الكسر المستعمل ووحدته (kg) 

A = هي مساحة أو مسطح مكعب الخرسانة أو مسطح الاسطوانة ووإن إجراء هذا الفحص ضروري جداً لمعرفة قوة تحمل الخرسانة وهل وصلت الى الدرجة التصميمية أم لا، ولا يمكن الإنتقال في العمل الى عنصر آخر إلا بعد التأكد من إجتياز الفحص للعنصر الخرساني السابق، وكلنا يعرف أن نتيجة الفحص للخرسانة هي بعد 28 يوم من الصب.
فهل يقف العمل حتى صدور النتيجة؟؟ طبعاً لا.. لذلك نفحص الخرسانة بعد 7 أيام وتكون هذه النتيجة استرشادية فقط ..... وعلى فكرة غير ملزمة تعاقدياً وهي تعادل 85% من النتيجة بعد 28 يوم لذا إن قلت عن ذلك ينصح المهندس بعدم إعطاء مباشرة عمل لعناصر إنشائية تالية إلا بعد صدور نتيجة فحص اليوم الثامن والعشرون.

وتعتبرالنتيجة ناجحة إذا حققت الشرطين التاليين
1- أن لا يقل متوسط مقاومة كسر للعينة عن المقاومة التصميمية بعد 28 يوم.
2- أن لا تقل مقاومة كسر أي من نماذج العينة عن 75% من المقاومة التصميمية
ملاحظة (( العينة تتكون من 6 نماذج (1،1)-(2،2)-(3،3)) تفحص النماذج (1،2،3) بعد أسبوع والمتبقيات (1،2،3) بعد 28 يوم.

العينات

مهندس حسن ابوفريوة
ليبيا
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ التلاوى
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخ طاهر 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## سولارلونر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد المهندس لقد ارسلت اميلي عسى ان احصل على نسخه تجريبيه من البرنامج وانا شاكره فضلك والاخوه الذين ساهمو بالرد ع الموضوع .
ورمضان مبارك ع الجميع اعاده الله ع امة محمد بكل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة سولارلونر
فحصت بريدى الإلكترونى منذ قليل فلم أجد رسالتك
برجاء عدم نسيان المفتاح الرقمى لفلاشتك أيضا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك ألف عافية
:73::73:


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## سولارلونر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

بعد الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد المبرمج ارسلت الاميل للعنوان الموجود ع كتيب شرح الاوتوسرفي صباح اليوم .
لكني لا اعرف هل هو الاميل الذي تقصد ان اراسله كما اني لا اعرف كيف احصل ع مفتاح الكي جن هل ترسله لي ام يجب ان اعثر عليه بنفسي .
انا املك فالاش.
وشكرا للجهود المبذوله مقدما وللجهود التي بذلت.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة سولار لونر

تلقيت بريدك وأرسلت لك برنامج GenFlash.exe على بريدك الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## باسم مرزوق (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لاخوة جميعا
ووفقكم _الله_ الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخ باسم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## سولارلونر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا للاخ الفاضل احمد المبرمج ع جهوده القيمه بالجواب على هذا الموضوع وافادتنا بمعلومات وبرامج قيمه من انجازه وفقك الله وسهل لك صيامك ورزقك من فضله .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة
ورزقنا وإياك من فضله العظيم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهدي الشحب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you *thank you )very much)


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ مهدى الشحب

الأخ برهان محمد 

جزاكما الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لابابلليبلسيليبلسيبفغفقغفغف
منانانانانتانتان


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر المشرفين على المنتدى كثير الشكر على تثبيت الموضوع
جزاكم الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندسة مي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

:11::11::11:

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندسة مي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا المقصود مهندس احمد المبرمج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل صلاح عجم

الأخت الفاضلة المهندسة مى 

جزاكما الله خيرا كثيرا وأحسن الله إليكما

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكما الله خيرا كثيرا وأحسن الله إليكما


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا المقصود مهندس احمد المبرمج


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد على هذه المعلومات القيمةوكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل رجب سالم

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اسامه عذزالدين (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*osama200850**************

osama200850*************


سولارلونر قال:


> كيف يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات التي اخذت بجهاز التوتل ستيشن الى خارطه وذلك بعد تحويلها الى الكمبيوتر وبصيغه ملف txt كيف استطيع تحويل هذا الملف الى برنامج اوتوكاد او اي برنامج يقوم برسم الاحداثيات التي اخذت بالجهاز الى خارطه ؟وكيف بالمكاني القيام بعكس العمليه اي تحويل خارطه الى الجهاز لاقوم بتسقيطها ع الارض ؟
> 
> 
> تنويه
> ...


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورجداجداجداعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdolkadr (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*وين البرنامج*

هذا البرنامج اتفضلوا
ادعولي بالتيسير 
ممنوع حدا احمل البرنامج من دون مايدعيلي اوكي:70::20:
http://www.4shared.com/file/48668820/46d7cf80/AutoSurveyPlus.html


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عبد القادر

هذا الرابط ليس للبرنامج ...

وإنما لفيلم فيديو يشرح كيفية إستخدام البرنامج
ولكنه مضغوط بالـ Winrar على هيئة ملف ذاتى الفك Autoextract وهذا النوع من الملفات إمتداده exe 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الامير المصري (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الأمير المصرى

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجرادي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

إذا كان الملف Txt عليك ببرنامج Rapiddxf


----------



## Hassan Haylh (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير - جميعاً

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مكتب السدف (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ميمو الطبوغرافي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أحمد المبرمج وبارك الله بجهودك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مكتب السدف
الأخ الفاضل ميمو الطبوغرافى 

جزاكم الله كل خير واحسن الله إليكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ أحمد المبرمج على ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

والحمد لله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ولا إله إلا الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

و الله أكبر


----------



## aleemzaid (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## kawahalabja (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز
تربط الجهاز مع الكومبيوتر بعد ذلك تنقل النقاط الى ملف من نوع gsi من خلال برنامج الخاص بجهاز توتال وبعد ذلك تحول انقاط الى ئيكسل وتخزنها بشكل فراغات( text tab delimited) او , ومن خلال برنامج لاند تنزل كافة النقاط وترسمها


----------



## محمدسيدمحمدحميلي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمدلله واكثر الله من امثالك وإن شاء الله يكون هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .مصداقاً لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام إذامات ابن أدم انقطع عمله عن الدنيا إلامن ثلاث ابن صالح يدعو له وصدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع به اوكما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام .


----------



## الغانم برهام (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود مميز من الاخ
وربنا يكرمك 
ويعطيك خير مافى الدنيا
طاعه الله
وخير مافى الاخره 
جنة الله


----------



## صفيحة (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميزانية شبكية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الافاضل جميعا
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وأحسن الله إليكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## خابور (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس البغداد الله ينور عليك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مساح محترف (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مساح محترف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

may God bless you


----------



## هرمس ابراهيم الزين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........
احب ان اسئل عن نوعية المحطة الشاملة المستخدمة بالرفع المساحي هل هي Sookia ام Leica وانشاء افيدك بالمطلوب


----------



## هرمس ابراهيم الزين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
شكرأً جزيلاً لمجهودك أخي الكريم أحمـد والله يقدرك دائماً على فعل الخير............
تحياتي لكم جميعـــــــــــــــاً


----------



## ودالحله (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا يا هندسه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا
شرفتم الموضوع بالمرور وجزاكم الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## rwmam (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ مهندس بغداد 
يرجى رفع البرامج التي ذكرتها في اول الموضوع على ملف اخر لانها لا تعمل 
مع احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم


----------



## mthsal (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم نريد معلومات عن جهاز التوتال استيشن (قراءه وتسقيط وكل شيء أن أمكن وبالتفصيل الممل )بدون اي احراج ولكم الشكر التام ان اجبتم


----------



## rwmam (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي مهندس احمد المبرمج وجعل الله عملك من خير الاعمال لدنياك واخرتك


----------



## قدير احمد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shem (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
ارغب في الحصول على نسخة من برنامج AutoSurveyPlus 2.0 مع وافر التقدير .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل rwmam 
جزاك الله خيرا وجمعنا الله وإياك فى مستقر رحماته 

الأخ الفاضل قدير أحمد 
جزاك الله كل خير

الأخ الفاضل shem
الرابط التالى به كيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/78868051/c4075efa/How_To_Get_AutoSurveyPlus.html 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## طوكر (7 يناير 2009)

*بخصوص تحويل الاحداثيات للاوتوكاد*

هي بسيطة جدا ففي جهاز التوتال استيشن تحفظ الملف بصيغة (dxf) وبهذا يقرأه الاوتوكاد تلقائياً


----------



## سولارلونر (15 يناير 2009)

kawahalabja قال:


> اخى العزيز
> تربط الجهاز مع الكومبيوتر بعد ذلك تنقل النقاط الى ملف من نوع Gsi من خلال برنامج الخاص بجهاز توتال وبعد ذلك تحول انقاط الى ئيكسل وتخزنها بشكل فراغات( Text Tab Delimited) او , ومن خلال برنامج لاند تنزل كافة النقاط وترسمها


 
وكيف نقوم برسمها من الاند هل سنوصل النقاط نقطه نقطه ام توجد طريقة لايصال النقاط بسهوله كما شرحها الاخ احمد المبرمج بالاكواد بحيث يقوم البرنامج بايصالها اتوماتيكيا؟


----------



## سولارلونر (16 يناير 2009)

أحمد المبرمج قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يمكنك تحويل ما قمت برفعه بالمحطة الكاملة (إذا كنت قد رفعته بالأكواد) إلى خريطة بواسطة برنامج:
> ...


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سولارلونر (16 يناير 2009)

اشكر الاخ احمد المبرمج على الجهود المبذولة واحب ان اسئله بعض الصعوبات التي واجهتني اثناء العمل(علما اني استعمل جهاز توتل ستيشن نوع TOP CON GTS-230N )
1: عند تحويل النقاط من الجهاز الى الحاسب لم تضهر الاكواد بحيث اني قمت بالتالي :
1- MENU
2-F3= MEMORY MEG
3-F4,F4 ليحول الى الصفحة رقم 3
4-F1= DATA TRANSFARE 
5- F1=GTS FORMAT
6- F2= SEND DATA
7- COORDINATE DATA
8- F2= 12 DIGITAS
9- نختار اسم الملف YES
اما في الكمبيوتر فنقوم بتشغيل برنامج TOPLINK المرفق مع الجهاز ونختار نوع التوتل ستيشن ثم IMPORT FROM DIVICE و INTER 
سيضهر ملف بصيغهTXTفيه Name Northing E asting Elevation Code Note 
لكن ال code , note لا يتويان على اي معلومه ؟
علما اني اضفت الكودات كما رمزت لها في العمل من id اسفل اسم النقطه عند القرائه في الحقل فهل انا عملت بطريقه خاطئه ام لم اعرف كيف اضيف النقاط بصورة صيحيحة ؟هل لك ان توضح لي كيف اقو م بالمسح في الحقل من تشغيل الجهاز الى تحويل النقاط الى البرنامج اكون شاكرة؟


----------



## سولارلونر (16 يناير 2009)

2:اذا حدث ونسيت ان اضيف رمز لنقطه او اضفته بشكل خاطئ هل بالامكان تصحيح في وقت اخر علما باني اتذكر اسم النقطة التي اعطيتها وصف خاطئ ام يجب ان اعيد العمل من البداية ارجوكم فهذه طريقه مكلفه للوقت والجهد؟
3: هل بالامكان اضافه رموزاخرى للنقاط مثلا طريق فرعي وطريق رئيسي يحوي رصيف بعض ثابت سياج brc مشبك او سياج حائط طابوق وغيرها ؟
4: اذا لم اضف رمز s عند بداية السياج هل لي ان اضيفها عند نهايته ام يجب ان اعيد العمل ؟
اكون شاكره لتوضيحك هذه الامور؟
كما اني ارجوك كيفيه اخراج الاكواد من الجهاز كما وضحت في النقة رقم 1 ؟
وكيف استخدم البرنامج مع اي امتداد هل هوه مع امتداد txt بعد ان اخرجت النقاط باستخدام برنامج toplink ?
ام انا لست بحاجة له هل يقوم البرنامج باستيراد النقاط مباشرة مع الجهاز؟


----------



## سولارلونر (16 يناير 2009)

نحن بانتظار الرد على احر من الجمر


----------



## سولارلونر (17 يناير 2009)

mthsal قال:


> السلام عليكم نريد معلومات عن جهاز التوتال استيشن (قراءه وتسقيط وكل شيء أن أمكن وبالتفصيل الممل )بدون اي احراج ولكم الشكر التام ان اجبتم


 
اي توتل ستيشن تستخدم اذا كنت تستخدم Top Con Gts-230n استطيع ان اشرح لك ما اعرفه من معلومات ؟


----------



## سولارلونر (19 يناير 2009)

انا بانتظار الرد


----------



## مهندس-مساحي (28 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي الفاضل عندما نقوم برفع ميداني لمشروع معين بغض النظر عن نوعه نقوم برصده باحد اجهزة التوتل استيشن او الجي بي اس ثم نقوم بادخالها على الاتوكاد بواسطة برنامج السيفل كاد . نقوم بشبك الكيبل من الجهاز المساحي على الجهاز الكمبيوتر ومن ثم تنزيلها على الاتوكاد ومن خلال برنامج السيفل كاد نقوم بادخلهم ومن ثم رسم المشروع 
اما العكس نقوم بعمل بك من السيفل ا لكاد انزال نقاط على الموقع ومن ثم طباعة هاذه الاحداثيات لنقاط التي تم رصدها او نختار منها ما نريد ومنثك طباعتها على ورق وفي الميدان يتم ادخالها يدويا على الجهاز واسقاطها 
اذا كنت تريد تفصيل للمراحل هذه سوف اقوم بموضع موضوع واتمنى ان اكون اوصلت معلومه لك اخي


----------



## خمريد (30 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## خمريد (30 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## قاسم عبد (31 يناير 2009)

الى الاسناذ الفاضل احمد المبرمج
اود ان اقول انك شمعه في درب المنتدى


----------



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء كل دة كلام جميل لكن ليه التعقيد يمكن العمل كالاتى 
1- أعادة الملف مرة اخرى txt الى برنامج pro link ثم استرجاعه منه على امتداد dxf .
2- أخذ copyمن الملف وفتح صفحة أكسل ولصقة بها فيظهر فى صف خلية واحدة هى A فيتم الضغط على رأس الخلية وأختيار الملف فى اعمدة من منسدله DATA (بيانات) فيتم فتح صفحة اختيارات فيتم اختيار(محدد) ثم (التالى ) ثم اختيار (فاصلة ) ثم اختيار (مسافة) ثم التالى ثم انهاء فيصبح الملف جاهز فى عدة خلايا (رقم النقطة - E -N - Z ) ويتم حفظه واستخدامه مع اى برنامج مثل سيرفر


----------



## mido1984 (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## باكير (6 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر الك يا اخي الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الزملاء الأفاضل :
خمريد
قاسم
mido 1984
باكير

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بسام الأحمد (16 فبراير 2009)

انا بدي اعرف خطوات النقل من الاتوكاد الى التوتال ستيشن


----------



## بسام ابوعريب (18 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## bird sky (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
_شكراً جزيلاً علي هذا الشرح الوافي ، ولكن كين أحصل علي نسخة من هذا البرنامج_


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل بسام أبو عريب
جزاك الله كل خير

الأخ الفاضل bird sky
جزاك الله كل خير
الرابط التالى به كيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/78868051/c4075efa/How_To_Get_AutoSurveyPlus.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## فاشل جدا (18 فبراير 2009)

يا اخي مشكور ارجوا ابقاء الموضوع مثبتا لاهميته


----------



## moh_hom (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي وجزاكم الله خيرا ولكن لي طلب لو متوفر اسطوانه تعريف لجهاز توتال استيشن سوكيا 510


----------



## شاكر البديري (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع لانة مهم جدا وخاصتا بالنسبة الي لانة من صلب اختصاصي وعملي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل شاكر البديرى
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## محتاج فرصه (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكور والله


----------



## alwekeel (1 مارس 2009)

*تحويل الاحداثيات*

والله يا اخى انا محتاج برنامج انزل الاحداثيات من خلاله يكون مختص بجهاز سوكيا 310 k لان انا بشتغل على الجاهازه ده واكون شاكر جدا لك


----------



## مســــاحــــ (7 مارس 2009)

أحمد المبرمج قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يسعدنى تلقى أى ملاحظات من الزملاء الأفاضل فهى حنما مفيدة


 
أخي العزيز أحمد المبرمج الله يوفقك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب بصراحه شرح مميز ولاكن عندي إستفسار اللحين أسماء الأكواد ثابته أم أقدر أغير أسمائها على راحتي ؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محتاج فرصة
جزاك الله كل خير

الأخ الفاضل alwekeel
مع الأسف يا أخى ليس عندى البرنامج الذى تريد
لكن هذا رابط برنامج Prolink ربما ينفعك
http://www.4shared.com/file/76657934/981046d7/ProLINK_115.html

الأخ الفاضل مســاحـــ
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك
الإجابة:
نعم , يمكنك تغيير أسماء الأكواد كما تشاء وأن تضع الإسم الجديد 
فى مكتبة الاكواد بحيث لايزيد طوله عن 16 حرف

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## انتهو متريدون نسجل (16 مارس 2009)

الى الاخوه المهندسين الي يريد شرح على جهاز توتل ستيشن gts751


----------



## انتهو متريدون نسجل (16 مارس 2009)

شرح مخت

صر عن توتل ستيشن توبكون gt s750


----------



## انتهو متريدون نسجل (16 مارس 2009)

قراءة الا حداثيات في الجهاز توتل ستيشن تو بكون 
يتم نصب الجهاز على نقطه معلومة الاحداثياتocc point
,والتوجيه الى نقطه ثانيه معلومة الاحداثيات وادخال قيمة النقطتين الى الجهاز بعد ذلك يقوم الجهاز باعطاء جميع النقط المطلوبه بمجرد التوجيه
او باستخدام نقطه occ point واتجاهazemoth 
وهناك نقاط تصميميهdesin point يتم ادخالها الى الجهازونضغط على setout يقوم الجهاز اوتوماتيكيا باضهار
دائره بدا خلها سهم يشير الى موقع النقطه وموقع العاكس بالاضافه الى المسافه المطلوبه


----------



## انتهو متريدون نسجل (16 مارس 2009)

ولتحويل الاحداثيات من الجهاز الى الكمبيوتر في مشاركه اخرى انشاء الله


----------



## انتهو متريدون نسجل (16 مارس 2009)

اريد شرح وافي عن رسم خطوط الكنتور بواسطة برنامج الاند


----------



## alwekeel (17 مارس 2009)

الى المهندس احمد المبرمج السلام عليكم كيف حالك ارجو منك برنامج برولينك الذى يعمل مع جهاز سوكيا لا نى انا اعمل على هذ1ا الجهاز سوكيا set310 k وان هذا الجهاز لا يتعامل الا مع برنامج برولينك وانا جربته ولك جزيل الشكر م . احمد الوكيل


----------



## alwekeel (17 مارس 2009)

والله انا شاك لك جدا يا مهندس احمد على الرد السريع واشكرك جدا على زوقك ومعلوماتك واتمنى ان نكون دأما على اتصال


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضلalwekeel 
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك
يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسار منك فى اى وقت

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسار من الإخوة الزملاء
فى موضوع الرفع بالأكواد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الباشمهندس احمد سيد كيف الصحة ولك تحية خاصه ماشاء الله عليك دائما شغلك نظيف ومرتب الله يجزيك الف خير على شرحك الوافى والواضح.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس عبد الباقى الامين
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسار من الإخوة الزملاء
فى موضوع الرفع بالأكواد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد عبدووو (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل أحمد , جزاك الله خير و
أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محمد رواقه (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع===========================


----------



## ali992 (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير مشكورين جميعا وجعله الله عملا صالحا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء جميعا بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسار فى موضوع الرفع بالأكواد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أميرمؤمن (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سولارلونر (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد الشكر الجزيل للاخ احمد المبرمج ازاده الله من نعيمه لكن البرنامج الذي ارسلته لي لم يعمل وهذا بعد ان وصلت الفلاش كما شرحت في المانوال وهذا بعد ان كانت حاسبتي القديمه قد تعطلت واشتريت حاسبة جديده دفعت بها دم قلبي كما يقال 
انا محتاجه البرنامج لاوضح لطلابي نضريا بعد ان شرحت لهم المانوال جزاك الله خيرا ؟


----------



## سولارلونر (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ احمد المبرمج ارجوك ان تنظر في طلبي لقد ارسلت لك اميل اكون شاكره على الرد


----------



## محمد حمودة بشير (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الزميلة الفاضلة سولارلونر
برجاء مراجعة بريدك الإلكترونى فقد أرسلت لك الرد على رسالتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عماد مرزوق العبد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا البرنامج رائع
عماد مرزوق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ عماد مرزوق
الإخوة الزملاء جميعا بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسار فى موضوع الرفع بالأكواد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## غزوان8 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود الرائع الذي بذلته في تقديم هذا الموضوع لنا*​


----------



## عبدالله اللحام (7 مارس 2010)

هلا واالله


----------



## القرنفلة (22 أبريل 2010)

اعجبني جداً فكرة الموضوع وارجو الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج وارسلت للك على الايميل وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2010)

*برجاء مراجعة الرابط الذى وضعته فى مشاركتى لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج*​


----------



## khalidhusen (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عمر مهدي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*برنامج مجاني يقوم بتحويل ملفات التوتال الى الاوتوكاد مرسومه بالاكواد*

البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الملفات الى الاوتوكاد مرسومة باي كود
مرفق البرنامج + الشرح + نماذج


----------



## rajab_ly (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ahmed2018 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس احمد شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتك وانا متابع جيد لبرامجك ولكن 
اريد منك ان توضح لنا ثمن كل برنامج تضعة لنا قبل المراسلة وعدم المراسلة والاتفاق
على الثمن من عدمة ففى حالة معرفة ثمن البرنامج نستطيع التواصل معك ان كان فى مقدرتنا
توفيرا للوقت بيننا وبينك 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hamdi86_06 (4 فبراير 2011)

*برنامج toplink*

وضيفة البرنامج تحويل النقاط من الجهاز توبكون الى الكومبيوتر و بلعكس و تحويل ملف تيكست الى ملف اوتوكاد dwg and dxf


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور جدا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## abdelrahmy (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي طفرة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (28 ديسمبر 2011)

العملية بسيطة جدا اذا كان جهازك سوكيا مثلا ما عليك الا ان تصدرها expotالى صيغةtxt وهي موجودة ضمن الرنامج اذاكنت تعمل عاى جهاز لايكايسمح لك الجهاز بخيارات هي gsiاوidxوبعضها dxfماعليك الا ان تختار idexثم افتحها بواسطة الدفتر او التكست نفسه واعمل حفظ لبياناتك وافتح فيل تكست جديد ثم لصق ارجوا الفائدة للجميع


----------

